# iwlagn power saving mode

## albright

Back in the dark ages (kernel 2.6.32) power saving was

disabled for the iwlagn wifi driver.

(iwl4965 with microcode 228.61.2.24)

It is STILL not fixed.

```
iwconfig wlan0 power on

Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
```

Is there a way to get this working on modern kernels?

----------

## jamapii

Same on 2.6.38-rc5.

I can't see a hint of power management in /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-4965.c

More recent versions are at http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/iwlwifi-2.6.git;a=summary

----------

